# Beinharter Pfalz-Cross mit Zena (Vorfreude-Fred)



## carboni (29. April 2008)

*Der Countdown läuft. *

In weniger als 48 Stunden geht es los. Noch mal zur Erinnerung, wir treffen uns bis 10.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz "Festwiese".  Ab Mainz rund 1 Stunde Fahrzeit (ohne Stau).

@Hartmut, Michael - Ist Treff 8.30 Uhr in Ordnung?
@Ulli - dein Angebot finde ich klasse


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Bettina (29. April 2008)

Ah, ein Vorfreude-Fred, wie schön!
Und wie wird denn nun das Wetter?  
Was soll ich nur mitnehmen?  Ich habe gar nichts anzuziehen?!   

So sieht also Vorfreude bei Mädels aus 

Bis Mittwoch, Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (29. April 2008)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ah, ein Vorfreude-Fred, wie schön!
> Und wie wird denn nun das Wetter?
> Was soll ich nur mitnehmen?  Ich habe gar nichts anzuziehen?!
> 
> ...



Braucht ihr einen Tag für die Anreise oder geht ihr vorher noch einkaufen? 

@Jungs, wir treffen uns am Donnerstag odder? 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Bettina (29. April 2008)

Ach man ich bin vor lauter Stress völlig durcheinander.
Aber super, dann kann ich ja noch shoppen gehn!


----------



## picard (29. April 2008)

carboni schrieb:


> *Der Countdown läuft. *
> 
> In weniger als 48 Stunden geht es los. Noch mal zur Erinnerung, wir treffen uns bis 10.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz "Festwiese".  Ab Mainz rund 1 Stunde Fahrzeit (ohne Stau).
> 
> @Hartmut, Michael - Ist Treff 8.30 Uhr in Ordnung?



Ja, gut ich bin dann um 8:30 Uhr in Kostheim!

Michael


----------



## Mousy (29. April 2008)

carboni schrieb:


> *Der Countdown läuft. *
> 
> In weniger als 48 Stunden geht es los. Noch mal zur Erinnerung, wir treffen uns bis 10.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz "Festwiese".  Ab Mainz rund 1 Stunde Fahrzeit (ohne Stau).
> 
> ...



8:30 ist völlig in Ordnung. Für wie viele Koffer ist denn noch Platz ?  

Das Rad ist geputzt, geölt, eingewachst und wartet schon ganz ungedultig  auf Donnerstag

Ist daß eigentlich schlimm das ich die Bremsscheibe auch eingwachst habe ?
Naja, werde es bergab merken ob und wie sich das auswirkt.
Evtl. sollte ich die Schoner mit ins Gepäck nehmen.  

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## arina (29. April 2008)

Hallo an alle, die Ihr das Vergnügen haben werdet, mit Zena fahren zu dürfen! Ich musste leider aus sturzbedingten Gründen verzichten  
Es geht fahrmäßig wieder aufwärts (das darf natürlich die Ärztin, die mir den Handwurzelknochen genagelt hat, nicht wissen). 
Jedenfalls bin ich in Gedanken dabei - ich kenn ja die Gegend sehr gut - und 
ich wünsch Euch eine richtig schöne Zeit im Pfälzerwald  

Viele Grüße
Adelheid


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (29. April 2008)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ah, ein Vorfreude-Fred, wie schön!
> Und wie wird denn nun das Wetter?
> Was soll ich nur mitnehmen?  Ich habe gar nichts anzuziehen?!
> 
> ...



Puhhhh. Was ein Glück, hab noch schnell für heute einen Termin beim Friseur bekommen  . Und Rocky Baby bekommt morgen auch noch den letzten Schliff. Klamotten sind gekauft, Fingernägel lackiert, Beauty-Case gepackt - es kann losgehen     

Palz, mer kummen!!!!!

LG Rocky + Marion


----------



## prodigy (30. April 2008)

...fühle mich seit heute mittag, als würde ich richtig krank werden  

Sachen sind aber jetzt alle gepackt und in einer Stunde gehts ins Bett, damit ich mich morgen halbwegs auf dem Rad halten kann  

bis morgen,
Uli


----------



## picard (30. April 2008)

prodigy schrieb:


> ...fühle mich seit heute mittag, als würde ich richtig krank werden
> 
> Sachen sind aber jetzt alle gepackt und in einer Stunden gehts ins Bett, damit ich mich morgen halbwegs auf dem Rad halten kann
> 
> ...



Mach, dass Du morgen fit bist und
gute Besserung

Michael


----------



## Mousy (30. April 2008)

prodigy schrieb:


> ...fühle mich seit heute mittag, als würde ich richtig krank werden
> 
> Sachen sind aber jetzt alle gepackt und in einer Stunden gehts ins Bett, damit ich mich morgen halbwegs auf dem Rad halten kann
> 
> ...



Werf schnell ein paar Vitamine ein und nimm ein Erkältungsbad, dann ist das bis morgen verflogen.  

Werde ich jetzt auch machen, verdammter Wetterumschwung. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (30. April 2008)

jetzt macht euch net so schockelisch, des werd schun schää 

Wetterdienst sagt: Do. durchwachsen max. 14 °C Regen 15%
                          Fr+Sa+So immer wärmer, sonniger und sommerlich

Ich freu misch dodaaal uf aisch und die schääne Pedelsche 

Protektoren? ne nicht unbedingt notwendig, kommt nix Krasses unter die Stollen aber wer seine unrasierten Beinchen damit kaschieren möchte gerne Safety first 

Meine Reisetasche ist auch schon gepackt, sieht aus als ob ich ne 3 Wochentour plane, aber Frauen brauchen das.

@arina: wär cool wenn du uns besuchen kommst in Elmstein

HIER NOCH MEINE TEL-NR: 0171-420 91 42

Bis morgen 
Zena


----------



## Paffi1 (1. Mai 2008)

... Tanz in den Mai   und soviele HMs ... ob das mal kompatibel ist ... dann werde ich mal meinen Espresso-Gehalt erhöhen und anfangen zu packen ...

hasta
Stefan


----------



## Bettina (1. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen!
@Uli heute alles frisch? Wenn du dich schlapp fühlst, brauchst du wenigstens nicht so lange auf mich warten, wir machen es einfach langsam. Du wirst sehen, das geht    (es ist ja kein Samstag! )

Bis nachher,
Bettina


----------



## zena (1. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen Gemeinde,
ich bin seit 6:00 wach und brauche unbedingt Blutdrucksenker 
Für alle die sich schlapp fühlen und schon beim Packen aus der Puste kommen ein kleiner Trost...es wird nicht so schlimm wie ihr es womöglich gewohnt seid.
Es guidet ne Frau und bekannterweise müssen Frauen automatisch viel laabern, das natürlich im aeroben Bereich. Es werden ausreichend Verschnaufpausen, Fotostopps, Pinkelpausen, Kajalstrichnachziehpausen eingelegt und über stylische DH-Techniken debatiert 

ich hoffe ihr seid schon schwer am Müslimahlen, immer schön durchkauen 

VERGESST EUER TRINKEN, BANÄNCHEN, RIEGELCHEN, SCHLÄUCHLEIN, HELMCHEN, RUCKSACK, MONEY; DAS VORDERRAD SAMT STECKACHSE/SCHNELLSPANER; BIKESCHUHE; ERSATZUNTERHOSEN; ZAHNBÜRSTE; SATTEL; BRILLE/KONTAKTLINSEN/HÖRGERÄT; FODDO; HÄNDY und das Bild eurer/s  Liebsten 

bis späääter


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (4. Mai 2008)

ERSTE    

Ein fettes      an die Chefin der geilen Trails, des bombastischen Wetters, des leckeren Essens, der einzigartigen Landschaft, der schwachen Blase   ZENA für diese 4 unvergesslichen Tage. Ist eigentlich nicht zu toppen und trotzdem müssen wir das nächstes Jahr wiederholen  .

Hat wirklich riesen Spaß gemacht und damit die Daheimgebliebenen wissen, was sie verpaßt haben  :















Bis demnächst,

Marion


----------



## Bettina (4. Mai 2008)

Hi, es war einfach super.
Ich musste zwar hart kämpfen, aber jede Qual hat sich gelohnt.   Und das Beste: es ging immer besser  
Im nächsten Jahr versuche ich dann -wie jedes mal- etwas mehr trainiert zu sein.  
Vielen Dank an Zena und an die Co-Guides, Lumpensammler und Mitstreiter, es hat riesen Spaß gemacht, ihr wart eine Super-Truppe.

(Gebt mir doch bei Gelegenheit mal bitte die Tourdaten, damit ich es noch mal bewundern kann!)

bis bald, Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (4. Mai 2008)

Auch von mir einen riesigen Dank an die Guidein (schreibt man das so  ), den Co-Guide, allen an der Organisation beteiligten und an alle Mitfahrer für ca. 150 km und ca. 4500 Hm die bei bestem Wetter zurückgelegt wurden.  

Auch wenn böse Zungen behaupten ich würde ein wenig zu viel jammern haben die endlos vielen und auch oft endlos langen Trails gehörig an meinen Kräften gezehrt.

*Aber es war jeden einzelnen Schweisstropfen wert.* 

Das muss auf jeden Fall wiederholt werden !  

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## prodigy (4. Mai 2008)

Mir fehlen die Worte! Was für eine unglaublich schöne Tour!
Nach all den Schlammeskapaden der letzten Wochen endlich trockene, geniale Trails durch einen wunderschönen grünen Pfälzerwald, eine sehr nette Truppe und Top-Organisation.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön  an Zena, Achim, die Gepäckfahrer und den MTB-Club Beinhart auch im Namen meines Bruders  

LG, Uli

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke der letzten 4 Tage... 






[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/92561]
	








[/URL]


[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/92564]
	







[/URL]
















http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/92523


----------



## picard (5. Mai 2008)

Auch mein Dank geht an die beiden Guides. Besonders ist natürlich das schöne Wetter und die geniale Routenwahl von Zena zu erwähnen. Das waren 4 wunderschöne Tage im Pfäzer Wald mit einer sehr netten Gruppe. Die Tourenbeschreibung hat nicht übertrieben, es ging wirklich immer Singletrail hoch und dann wieder Singletrail runter. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es soviele Trail gibt!  

@Zena: Vielen Dank für die extra Runde mit Armin und mir. So schlimm waren die "breiten Forstwege" auch nicht 
Auch nochmal vielen Dank für das Einstellen der Lenkerhöhe. Das geht jetzt Uphill viel besser und stört am Downhill auch nicht.

Gruß an alle Teilnehmer
Michael

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder:
Zena und Hartmut an einer Treppe.



Gipfelfoto



Ulli an einer Kehre



Achim an der gleichen Kehre



Hartmut zeigt wie es geht 



Einfahrt zum letzten Trail von unten gesehen


----------



## Paffi1 (5. Mai 2008)

Liebe Leutz,

das war der HammÄÄÄÄÄÄ !!!

Kurz gesagt - La Palma ist ein Dreck dagegen ....

Die besten Guides, die besten Routen, die nettesten Mitradler, die verständnisvollsten Wanderer unter der Rädern, die leckersten Mundharmonikas, die ungewöhnlichsten Naturfreudenhäuser, Turnerclubs & Pfalzwerke  und ein neues 2.3-Vorderrad - quasi der Direkteinstieg in die MTB-Platin-Klasse ...

Dank an alle, die dazu beigetragen haben, dies zu einem der genialsten Ausflüge zu gestalten.

Hoffentlich bis sehr bald !

Stefan
P.S. Fahr mal 50% !


----------



## Mousy (5. Mai 2008)

Paffi1 schrieb:


> ... die verständnisvollsten Wanderer ...



Du bist einen Tag vorher abgereist, oder ?


----------



## zena (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde 
ja, eure Guidin hat sich gut erholt und es war für mich die schönste Mehrtagestour ever 
Es lag nicht nur am perfekten Wetter, am lecker Essen, an den schönen Trails oder den unerwarteten Zufällen unterwegs...*ihr* habt es unvergesslich gemacht    
Ihr wart gut aufeinander eingespielt - thanks an den Ausbildern beim Biketreff - habt auch schwierige Prüfungen mit Bravur gemeistert und wart beim Apré-Biken auch nicht zögerlich. 
DANKE

Hier nun der Kurzbericht an die Daheimgebliebenen und die Frühbucher für 2009:

*Tag 1:*
Mit etwas Zeitverzögerung dafür aber mit perfekt gewartetem Material, vollem Bauch - dank mitgebrachter Schnittchen - starteten wir gegen 10:40 vom Parkplatz um der/die/das Weinbiet zu bezwingen. Bekannterweise war Vatertag alias Tag der Arbeit alias Kravalltag und die hiesige Exekutive demonstrierte deutlich ihre Streimacht auf dem Schulgelände Vorerst dachten einige es sei unser Mannschaftswagen/Begleitfahrzeug wegen dem geländetauglichem Reifenprofil. 
Egal...nix wie weg. Übermotiviert wie immer überschritt ich in der ersten halben Stunde die Geschwindigkeitsvorgabe und es wurde plötzlich still drum herum Um     zu vermeiden einigten wir uns drauf, es darf gebrüllt werden wenn Guide zu schnell fährt. Ich habs kappiert 
Endlich oben auf 550hm erste gruppendyanmische Anweisung "Sattel runter, Gabel hoch...Lenkertäschchen schließen!" erste Abfahrt 
Alles ging gut, die Partizipanten noch bissi verkrampft aber sehr glücklich über die Griffigkeit und Schlingelei des Trails 
Zweiter Anstieg des Tages ging via Kaisergarten, ein endlos scheinender Trail der uns zur Mittagsrast "Hellerhütte" ausspuckte. Hier gabs die erste Konfrontation mit der Pälzer-Schlachtplatte. Und tatsächlich einer der Starken Männer hats gewagt 2 Leberknödel zu essen  noch bevor die Tour zu Ende war. Ich machte mir über die Nachhaltigkeit dieses Lückenfüllers Gedanken aber man staune, die Leberknepp blieben drin 
Und wenn ihr denkt da kommt nix mehr, zaubert Zena ein Berglein her 
nach der Abfahrt von der Totenkopfhütte gings mal wieder gnadenlos hoch, jenseits des aeroben Stoffwechsels, direktes Krafttraining 
Zum Glück kommt nach jeder Anspannung gleich ne Entspannung in Form von Staubtrockenen Trails mit Schreghang, Treppchen und Wurzelchen.
Am Helmbachweiher vorbei fiel es Jemandem ein dass es in Elmstein ein "Naturfreudenhaus" gibt wo wir am Abend übernachten werden. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt entglitt uns die Etikette und es wurde nur noch über das eine Thema debatiert 
Beim Einrollen nach Elmstein überholte uns das "Kukucksbähnel" mit der nostalgischen Dampflock und wir fühlten uns großartig 
Am Naturfreudenhaus lief ein Vatertags-Country-Grillfest und alle hatten gut Standgas Die Bikes im Leergutkeller zwischen Vermögen an Bierkisten geparkt, geduscht und unter die Locals gemischt. 
Nach dem Abendessen hatten wir die einmalige Ehre den einzigartigen Klängen eines James Last/Neil Joung-Was-Auch-Immer-Künstlers zuzulauschen. Ich muss vermerken...es herrschen rauhe Sitten in der Palz...Gitarren werden Stunden lang gestimmt, Mundharmonikas in der Schorle eingeweicht und jedes Lied kostet ein Fuffi 
Das Lenkertäschchen war so begeistert dass er die Nacht zum Tag machte. Böse Zungen behaupten er habe außer Haus genächtigt


----------



## zena (5. Mai 2008)

*Tag 2:*
Beim leckeren Frühstück mit verkorkstem Kaffee offenbarte uns Lenkertäschchen die Wetterprognose des Tages anhand des mitgeführten Taschenkonpiuters. Ab da wurde er hochfeierlich zum "Ritter Wetterfrosch" mit dem Buttermesser geschlagen 
Nach Vorstellung der Tour gings schon mal in den ersten Anstieg und jeder durfte sein Frühstück nochmal genießen Der Kalthosenstart wurde gemächlich über einen Asphaltanstieg nach Jggelbach fortgesetzt um in Anschluss endlich mal wieder Erde zu spüren 
Der Weg zog sich mal kurz und heftig über Trails, mal lang und gemütlich über Forstwege entlang bis wir gegen 11:30 das Forsthaus Taubensuhl zum "Brunchen" besuchten. Nach der anschließenden Abfahrt sollte natürlcih die Mittagsrast verdient werden und die Truppe entschied sich für das "Kurz und sehr Heftige". Der Leberknepp-Boxenstopp kam prompt und der nächste Anstieg auch 
Der High-Light - oder wie es in der Palz heißt - "s `Tippelsche" - war der Luitpolturm mit der Aussicht über dem gesamten PW mit 300 Gipfeln und was sonst noch da wächst. Hermersbergerhof, das St. Moritz der Pfalz direkt an dessen Fuß.
Die Abfahrt zur Ruine Gräfenstein gestaltete sich als Sattel-Runter-Flachstück mit Wiegetritt-Intervallen weil die Guidin da was verwechselt hat 
An der Burg gab es noch einige Regentropfen aus einer Sonnenscheinwolke  schöne Ausblicke nach Merzalben und die ersten Treppenerfahrungen in Kurven 
Ein letztes flaches Bergaufstück leitete uns auf den Höhenweg zum Rothenstein mit Blick auf Hinterweidenthal und sehr geiler Abfahrt ins Ziegertal. Auf diesem Stück wurden die Teilnehmer in Sachen Trailscouting unterichtet 
Zwecks einiger kleiner Materialversager erhielten wir Hilfe von Endorfin-Bikes aus Hauenstein, die am Brückenfreitag extra für uns bis um 18:00 im Laden blieben um uns mit einer Tube Superkleber und einem kompletten Laufrad auszuhelfen. *Very special Thanks an Endorfin *
Nein wir übernachteten diesmal nicht im Naturfreudenheim sondern in einem anständigen Gasthof und besuchten abends noch den Teufelsstich...ähm Teufelstisch 
Lenkertäschchen war mal wieder nicht einzufangen - träumte vom Ruhesitz in der Pfalz und den Pfalzwerken...dem Ort wo Pfälzer gemacht werden


----------



## zena (5. Mai 2008)

*Tag 3:*
Das erste Problem nach dem Aufwachen war nicht die unbedingt wo es lang geht sondern "wo kriege ich Sonnencreme her"?
Während Wetterfröschchen alias Lenkertäschchen stolz sein neues Vorderrad presentierte, doktorten die Guides an der Streckenkürzung.
Die zensierte Version sorgte etwas für Erleichterung aber nicht wirklich für Entspannung
Die Pferde gesattelt und abgeritten gings über den Rappenfels Richtung Mühlwoog sehr traillastig. Das Fotoshooting entspannte die Gemüter und brachte uns den Randzonenbikern nahe, dessen Spuren wir zum Wanderheim 3 Buchen folgten. Es flowte fluffig und beschwingt weiter zum Hühnerstein, Kreuzfelsen bis zum Schützenhaus in Hauenstein. Leider blieb keine Zeit für einen Shoppingumweg zu Endorfin oder in eins der berühmten Schuhtempeln 
Der zensierte Berg wurde für eine handvoll Biker - auf very special Wunsch-doch umgesetzt und ich schmiss die Kette rechts um 250 leppsche HM zu vernichten. Aus Gründen der Schweigepflicht dürfen über diesen Geheimweg keine Daten/Aussagen veröffentlicht werden kurz gesagt es war sehr anstrengend und total sch......
Für die Teilnehmer mit Mittagspause wartete noch ein Trail-Leckerli über den Großen Adelsberg auf seine Bezwingung. 10-18% steil, ellenlang und sauschmal. ca. 300HM auf 3km:kotz:  
Ich dachte "das rutsch ich auch noch irgendwei rauf", mein Blutzuckerspiegel war da anderer Meinung Hungerast also Gruppe in 14% Steigung geparkt und erstmal Picknick 
Dank zahlreicher Lunchpackete gings schnell wieder aufs Bike und die Anfahrt zum "Turner(freuden)heim" war erste Sahne 
Das Abendessen mit Ausblick auf Annweiler, Trifels, Quaichtal...sehr leckeee 
Leider musste uns an diesem Abend under Wetterfröschchen verlassen um die Heimreise mit dem neuen Laufrad anzutreten Wie entschlossen uns daraufhin ein Frusteis einzunehmen, 70hm runterzulaufen um danach im Dunklen die Ideallinie für die nächsttägige Abfahrt zu suchen


----------



## zena (5. Mai 2008)

*Endspurrt
Tag 4:[/B]
The same prosedior as every day.
Uffstehn, Esse, Packe, Zäh butze, so tun als ob man das Radl checkt Abfahrt...Höhenprofil...sch...egal, ist ja immer das Gleiche 
Dieser Tag beginnt mit Abfahrt 
Nicht für alle...ein Gallier vergisst den Schlüssel wiederabzugeben und fährt sich schon mal warm 
Über dem Quaichradweg gehts hoch zum Orensfels und über die Landauer Hütte, Neuscharfeneck, Modenbachtal, Kohlplatz zur heißersehnten Mittagsrast am Hüttenbrunnen. Der Aufstieg zum Kohlplatz fordert die letzten Kraftreserven und die Biker beweisen Kampfstärke, Zähigkeit und Schmerzresistenz Mega Leistung.
Am Parkplatz Hahnenschritt entschließen wir uns einen wenig bewanderten Trail ins Klausental zu nehmen, dies ist eins der Abfahrts-Tippelsche des Tages und gleichzeitig Übungterain.
Und weils immer noch net reicht, gehts nochmals rauf auf den Nollensattel um etwas "Open trails" durchzuführen.
Endlich in der quirligen Metropole NW angekommen nehmen wir unmissverständlich war... es ist verkaufsoffener Sonntag und die Eisdielen überlastet 
Nix wie Heim...denn das Erlebte ist noch frisch, es muss sich setzen damit es sich dauerhaft in unsere Herzen hineinbrennen kann 

Pfalz ist     

Eure Guides 
Achim & Zena*


----------



## zena (5. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Orga an: 

Bettina,
Evelin,
Marion,
und ihrem Papa (Transport des Gepäcks)
Kasi (the Transporter)
Endorfin-Bikes,
dem Naturfreundeshaus Harzofen,
dem Gasthaus zum Pfälzerwald Hinterweidenthal,
dem Turnerheim Annweiler,
meinem Co-Guide Achim
und dem lieben Gott fürs schöne Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TH64 (6. Mai 2008)

Danke an Alle,
es ist schon alles gesagt oder geschrieben worden. 
Es war super geil,fertig!!!


----------



## carboni (6. Mai 2008)

TH64 schrieb:


> Danke an Alle,
> es ist schon alles gesagt oder geschrieben worden.
> Es war super geil,fertig!!!



Ich seh' das genauso! Mannohfrau odder wie?  


Gruß
Achim

@Thomas, Uli
Bitte melden wegen Bild und so.


----------



## Rockside (7. Mai 2008)

Ich finde auch, daß die Tage im Pfälzer Wald rundum gelungen waren. Dank unserer lieben Guidine Zena und Co-Guide Achim waren die 4 Etappen immer bei locker und entspannter Stimmung zu fahren, und die Trails erst haben einfach riesig Spaß gemacht. Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Pfälzer Wald Tour.  

@ Zena: klasse Tourenbericht den Du geschrieben hast. 

Und die original Pfälzer Leberknepp mit Sauerkraut ohne Brot möchte ich noch unbedingt als die Kraft der 2 Knödel empfehlen. Damit kommt man vielleicht jeden Berg hoch, wenn man die Knödel erst mal geschafft hat.   

Gruss,
Rolf


----------



## Mousy (7. Mai 2008)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> @ Zena: klasse Tourenbericht den Du geschrieben hast.



Ich bin gerade, anhand des Tourberichts, die Strecke in Gedanken nochmal abgefahren.
Hat mit der detaillierten Zusammenfassung wunderbar funktioniert.  

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## prodigy (9. Mai 2008)

Hi Zena,
super schöner Bericht  

Muss mir immer wieder die Fotos unserer Tour anschauen - Pfälzerwald    
War echt ne schöne Zeit!

Hiermit melde ich mich schon mal für den PfalzCross 2009 an. 

LG, Uli


----------



## carboni (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leutz

Die gesammelten Werke gibt es nächste Woche auf CD-ROM, die Tageszusammenfassungen sind zum Downloaden.

T1 iss ferdisch.(Links per eMail/PM).


Gruß
Achim


----------



## TH64 (9. Mai 2008)

Hey Achim,
schönes Filmchen haste da gemacht,
echt klasse  
Bis morgen


----------



## carboni (15. Mai 2008)

Bald 






Gruß
Achim


----------



## prodigy (15. Mai 2008)

boah, das Foto für die DVD geht ja mal gar net - was habe ich denn da für ne Wampe??? 

Das waren wohl ein paar Pfälzer Leberknepp mit Sauerkraut zuviel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (15. Mai 2008)

prodigy schrieb:


> boah, das Foto für die DVD geht ja mal gar net - was habe ich denn da für ne Wampe???
> 
> Das waren wohl ein paar Pfälzer Leberknepp mit Sauerkraut zuviel...




Sorry, iss mir nitt aufgefalle, liegt abber nitt an ner Wampe, iss warrschainlisch nur dess Däsein vumm Tieschört, de Lichtoifall unn so.

Isch such was anneres.  

Gruß
Achim


----------



## prodigy (15. Mai 2008)

@Achim
sorry, wegen dem "geht gar net" - war mir so spontan rausgerutscht.
Foto ist ja sehr nett und passt schon  

Ich muss halt den Tatsachen ins Auge schauen, bzw. beim nächsten mal einfach mehr den Bauch einziehen


----------



## a.nienie (15. Mai 2008)

prodigy schrieb:


> ...
> Ich muss halt den Tatsachen ins Auge schauen, bzw. beim nächsten mal einfach mehr den Bauch einziehen


sacht jemand, der andere leute dicken arsch abknippst


----------



## backstein689 (8. April 2017)

carboni schrieb:


> Sorry, iss mir nitt aufgefalle, liegt abber nitt an ner Wampe, iss warrschainlisch nur dess Däsein vumm Tieschört, de Lichtoifall unn so.
> 
> Isch such was anneres.
> 
> ...



Hallo Achim,
auf der Suche nach nem Pfalz Cross bin ich hier drauf gestoßen. Hört sich verdammt gut an.
Gibt es einen GPS Track zu der Tour? Ich möchte mitte Mai mit ein paar Kumpels die Vogesen (GR5) und die Pfalz queren.


----------

